

Tesla banned in West Virginia, whose Senate president is also an auto dealer - jitbit
https://www.theverge.com/2015/4/3/8340433/west-virginia-ban-block-tesla-sales

======
SQL2219
[http://www.greencarreports.com/news/1096212_the-tesla-
gigafa...](http://www.greencarreports.com/news/1096212_the-tesla-gigafactory-
is-big-really-really-big--this-big-in-fact)

------
kylebennett
Its a bit bizarre, considering Teslas are mostly coal powered for the time
being.

